# Presidents vacation week



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

I am getting pretty concerned about conditions next week.  It's the time the resorts make their big bucks which support all us slugs by keeping things going for the rest of the season.  They are either gonna have to kick out a lot of manmade or start praying to Ullr.
I am very concerned about the smaller players too.  We dont need no more carnage.   This is not good for the northeast.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 10, 2009)

Add in the thaw and freeze a lot of spots have been seeing, and it certainly doesn't look good. Hopefully, there's a surprise down the line, but I'm not hopeful right now.


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like we're having our January thaw a few weeks later...oh well...

The conditions should be OK for the average recreational groomer skier, shouldn't they?  As long as it cools back down to normal temps later this week, after a few days of grooming the slopes should be in decent shape...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2009)

I still think it's going to be freaking crowded this weekend with icy conditions..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2009)

Snow is needed, no doubt about it.  For most areas, I'd imagine snowmaking is done for the year.  A friend of mine has been the snowmaking control room operator at Stratton for the past five years.  He said last Thursday was the end of their operations and everyone was laid off except for a small crew needed to put aware the gear for the season  Most years they keep going through President's week.  Not this year.

If a 'wealthy' resort like Stratton is handing the job over to Mother Nature, I'd imagine most other places are as well.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 10, 2009)

The top of Mount Snow is ice, simple as that. They need to either make snow or get some snow, neither of which looks possible this week. There's nothing up there to groom! I was P.Oed that my company is sending me to Atlanta next week because I wanted to take the kids skiing, now I guess its not such a big deal. 

Time to get the bike out... 
John


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 10, 2009)

I was at stratton yesterday, all trails had plenty of snow, most places the snow was hard but 99.9% ice free


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 10, 2009)

next week or so should be rather rugged. lots of peeps on a frozen base. and yeah snowmaking operations for the most part are done. at this point we need mama nature to save our butts. she's been very generous so far. hopefully she isn't done as well ...


----------



## awf170 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mountain biking time!  About time this annoying southern snow pack melted.  I'm not going to lie, I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Accuweather forecast for the next 10 days (Stowe area) shows a chance of snow for Northern Vermont around the 16-17th, other than that it looks dry and cold. This storm next week may go quite a bit south of New England.

Smugglers Notch and Burke look to be done with snowmaking. The hoses are stored away and some of the tower guns are not facing onto the trail anymore.

We are going to sit this holiday week out and maybe do 1-2 day trips if the snow recovers. At least that's the current plan.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2009)

will do NITE skiing only @ Wawa when visiting family nearby late  in PREZ week - BTW what's it like there now ??

Then the following mon thru thurs will pick a place in VT or NH for 3 days  on our way home  depending on the weather,----ut its gotta be a good place for the Queen lotsa greens and easy  blues --


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wachusett had good cover on all of the runs when I was there last week including the natural ones. For the most part the mountain was flat and icy groomers. The moguls on 10th Mountain where bulletproof. 

I think they are done with snowmaking for the season as well?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks loafer  ! 

hopefully the guns come out if needed


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> will do NITE skiing only @ Wawa when visiting family nearby late  in PREZ week - BTW what's it like there now ??
> 
> Then the following mon thru thurs will pick a place in VT or NH for 3 days  on our way home  depending on the weather,----ut its gotta be a good place for the Queen lotsa greens and easy  blues --


I was there last night for a few runs...basically groomed loose granular over ice/hardpack.  Not the best of conditions but definitely skiable.  I don't ski the bumps but I heard plenty of scraping from the lift.

I doubt they will bother with any more snowmaking either...unless we have a major thaw, it looks like they have enough base to make it through the rest of the season.


----------



## noski (Feb 10, 2009)

Geeze, you guys are so 'doom and gloom'. Many, many times the skiing is far better than people assume to be the case. Get those positive vibes back on your sleeve so Mother Nature can scan it!


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

hammer said:


> Looks like we're having our January thaw a few weeks later...oh well...
> 
> The conditions should be OK for the average recreational groomer skier, shouldn't they?  As long as it cools back down to normal temps later this week, after a few days of grooming the slopes should be in decent shape...



Not so sure.  This rain is gonna be with us, all the way until Thursday.   After that, the temps are not going down very far.  You have to make lemonade with the FGR you have.  The problem is when you get hordes of skiers on the same trails they get scraped off fast, no matter how hard the groomers churn it up the night before.  Best bests would be first tracks groomers, then quit by noon.  It gets back to why WaWa grooms 2x day.
For all those that have commented that things are OK on midweek days, that all comes back down to lack of traffic.


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

noski said:


> Geeze, you guys are so 'doom and gloom'. Many, many times the skiing is far better than people assume to be the case. Get those positive vibes back on your sleeve so Mother Nature can scan it!



I've not seen any of those "things were better than expected" reports yet......


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 10, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> I think they are done with snowmaking for the season as well?



I'm surprised at everyone saying that snowmaking is done for the year.  Down here they usually continue operations into the 1st week of March.  I expect them to do that this year including blowing very big stockpiles that they can move around the mountain as spring progresses.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

4aprice said:


> I'm surprised at everyone saying that snowmaking is done for the year.



+1.  In past years, they hold out a little for Pres Week.  Could be the the sound of economic contraction.


----------



## noski (Feb 10, 2009)

billski said:


> I've not seen any of those "things were better than expected" reports yet......



...of course, I will be able to tell you alot better during the last week of Feb....;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2009)

4aprice said:


> I'm surprised at everyone saying that snowmaking is done for the year.  Down here they usually continue operations into the 1st week of March.  I expect them to do that this year including blowing very big stockpiles that they can move around the mountain as spring progresses.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Very little money to be made after Presidents week.  My guess is that most resorts in New England are conserving whatever profits they have made.  

Spring skiing is most often about marketing towards season pass and real estate sales.  I'm hoping at least a few areas try and push far into spring, but even with the help of mother nature, I don't anticipate seeing so many resorts still open into the third week of April and beyond like last year.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 10, 2009)

4aprice said:


> I'm surprised at everyone saying that snowmaking is done for the year. Down here they usually continue operations into the 1st week of March. I expect them to do that this year including blowing very big stockpiles that they can move around the mountain as spring progresses.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


 
Well at the resorts that I mentioned, Smugglers Notch and Burke, snowmaking is not very strong. Burke has tons of cover and does not need anymore snow. Smugglers could use snowmaking, but their budget is done for the year from what I have heard.

I would imagine that most areas are not going to resort to the days of old and blow tons of snow into March, not in this economy. Once the snow melts in the backyards of many New Englanders in the next 1 month, skiing will slow down alot.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very little money to be made after Presidents week. My guess is that most resorts in New England are conserving whatever profits they have made. 


*+1*

It's cash cow season for the resorts now as the crowds will be out in the next two weeks for the holidays.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 10, 2009)

Camelback is intent on getting into April like they did last year.  We obviously don't benefit from the natural snows they do up north.  Attendance wise it has been a great year down here so I am expecting them to keep it up.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 10, 2009)

Forcast for Killington at 3,100ft.......condititions are somewhat bad right now and are about to get worse.......


Today: A chance of snow and sleet between 1pm and 4pm, then a chance of rain after 4pm. Cloudy, with a high near 34. South wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Tonight: A chance of rain before 1am. Areas of fog after 1am. Otherwise, cloudy, with a low around 34. South wind between 10 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Wednesday: A slight chance of rain after 1pm. Cloudy, with a high near 49. South wind between 8 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Wednesday Night: Rain, mainly after 10pm. Low around 41. South wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 

Thursday: Rain likely before 1pm, then a chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 43. Breezy, with a west wind between 18 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Thursday Night: A chance of snow showers, mainly before 1am. Cloudy and breezy, with a low around 12. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Friday: Partly sunny, with a high near 17. 

Friday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 6. 

Saturday: Sunny, with a high near 26. 

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 6. 

Sunday: Sunny, with a high near 24.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 10, 2009)

4aprice said:


> I'm surprised at everyone saying that snowmaking is done for the year.  Down here they usually continue operations into the 1st week of March.  I expect them to do that this year including blowing very big stockpiles that they can move around the mountain as spring progresses.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I haven't seen MC make any snow after Presidents Day, the last couple of seasons it didn't matter how bad conditions were there was no snow made.  Maybe with the new local boss at MC things will change, they seemed to do a better job this season than the last few years.  HV on the other hand continued to blow snow when they needed it and temps permitted the last couple of seasons.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 10, 2009)

Gonna be a tough weekend, looks like, at Mt. Snow. Any chance they blow a couple fan guns?

Hopefully the bumps won't be too bulletproof with all the freeze-thaw + rain.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Very little money to be made after Presidents week.  My guess is that most resorts in New England are conserving whatever profits they have made.
> 
> Spring skiing is most often about marketing towards season pass and real estate sales.  I'm hoping at least a few areas try and push far into spring, but even with the help of mother nature, I don't anticipate seeing so many resorts still open into the third week of April and beyond like last year.



This is what concerns me the most, hoping we can GET to the 3rd week in April. Let's hope March is the snowiest month once again.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Gonna be a tough weekend, looks like, at Mt. Snow. Any chance they blow a couple fan guns?
> 
> Hopefully the bumps won't be too bulletproof with all the freeze-thaw + rain.



The trails that have snow making are very well covered. IMHO. But the natural trails may have a tough time. On Sunday, there were a few bare spots on some of the natural trails. Hopefully, the weather won't get too warm...and the dreaded "r word" stays away.


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 10, 2009)

Meh - we'll see at least another couple o storms before the season ends....still have rest of Feb, all of March and early April storms......and then late April/early May spring Skiing/riding in the sun...lots of goodness left.


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 10, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Mountain biking time!  About time this annoying southern snow pack melted.  I'm not going to lie, I'm pretty pumped.



You be shutting up now


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Gonna be a tough weekend, looks like, at Mt. Snow. Any chance they blow a couple fan guns?
> 
> Hopefully the bumps won't be too bulletproof with all the freeze-thaw + rain.



I'd bet that if the temp window looks good for a few days and not in the thaw-freeze-thaw-freeze daily cycle that atleast the Deer Run/Long John and Canyon/Standard routes could see some fan gun love.  They haven't made(or needed to) any snow in a few weeks, and have a good stockpile on the main trails right now.  Plus, from all of the fresh cut brush from icestorm debris cleanup that was by the side of main trails this past weekend, my guess is that atleast some of the snowmakers are still around, just playing with chainsaws instead of fan guns right now


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'd bet that if the temp window looks good for a few days and not in the thaw-freeze-thaw-freeze daily cycle that atleast the Deer Run/Long John and Canyon/Standard routes could see some fan gun love.  They haven't made(or needed to) any snow in a few weeks, and have a good stockpile on the main trails right now.  Plus, from all of the fresh cut brush from icestorm debris cleanup that was by the side of main trails this past weekend, my guess is that atleast some of the snowmakers are still around, just playing with chainsaws instead of fan guns right now



say what? 

from the LR, it looks like it will get cold again, but no precip.
I vote for the blow.
http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 10, 2009)

I should know better than to ask this but does anyone have any thoughts on Magic next week? I can only imagine it will be hard as a rock with only 12 trails open.


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

catsup948 said:


> I should know better than to ask this but does anyone have any thoughts on Magic next week? I can only imagine it will be hard as a rock with only 12 trails open.


Read today's TR and then read between the lines.

"Today, February 10, we will be skiing and riding on 16 trails ... Conditions will be loose and frozen granular in the morning, but should soften up to nice corn snow in the afternoon.  We will start the day under cloudy skies and temps in the 20's which will give way to temps in the 30's and the chance for rain showers this afternoon."

make up your own mind.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2009)

Down here in PA..there is no Presidents vacation week..just Presidents weekend where kids get off Friday and Monday..and it's gonna be packed..Blue mountain is having a record season..


----------



## hardline (Feb 10, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I haven't seen MC make any snow after Presidents Day, the last couple of seasons it didn't matter how bad conditions were there was no snow made.  Maybe with the new local boss at MC things will change, they seemed to do a better job this season than the last few years.  HV on the other hand continued to blow snow when they needed it and temps permitted the last couple of seasons.



ya it has deff been a better season since they now dont take orders from stratton. at south they have enough snow from all the features so if they need to the can mow them down. it will be sad to lose north and granite but it is what it is.


----------



## Stache (Feb 10, 2009)

*Brit Week this year.*

For those thinking of K-ton or any other mountain that draws the Brit kids on their holiday week, this year that coincides with our Presidents week. Normally it is the week before. Killington, and others, will be stacked!!

Don't say I didn't warn ya.


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

Stache said:


> For those thinking of K-ton or any other mountain that draws the Brit kids on their holiday week, this year that coincides with our Presidents week. Normally it is the week before. Killington, and others, will be stacked!!
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn ya.



oooh.  that sounds naaasty.  I think I'll go bowling....
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Down here in PA..there is no Presidents vacation week..just Presidents weekend where kids get off Friday and Monday..and it's gonna be packed..Blue mountain is having a record season..


when do you get your winter break?  In May? :dunce:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2009)

billski said:


> when do you get your winter break?  In May? :dunce:



No spring break in PA either..Easter Vacation which is also a long weekend..February Holiday is a NY/New England thing..I don't care whether the resorts do well Presidents week..it's the survival of the fittest..if certain resorts can't hang..then NELSAP they will go..as long as my top three...Blue, J-Hole and Stowe stay in business..I'm happy..


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2009)

billski said:


> when do you get your winter break?  In May? :dunce:


Where I grew up on the Jersey Shore, the schools never had a week off in February...all we had was Good Friday and the week after Easter.  Still got done about the same time of year, too.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 10, 2009)

I live in Northern NJ.  Up till this year my kids have gotten Presidents Day week off.  Last May they had a vote in town and because most people around here don't do anything in winter took away the week cutting down to just 2 days.  We used to use that week to go out west.  This year obviously no go.  My daughter is in high school and therefore in a different district then my son.  She has the week off.  She is a ski instructor at Camelback and is hoping to make some money that week.

Spring break this year for both kids is actually a week earlier then normal and falls the 2nd week of April.  God willing we get a good late Feb - March we will take advantage and do some skiing then.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2009)

Stache said:


> For those thinking of K-ton or any other mountain that draws the Brit kids on their holiday week, this year that coincides with our Presidents week. Normally it is the week before. Killington, and others, will be stacked!!
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn ya.



gotta know where to go


----------



## yaraj (Feb 10, 2009)

Going by the economy over here, there aint gonna be too many Brits jumping across the pond this year!

Add to that the fact that all 5 Scottish resorts and even some English hills are running and have plenty snowpack for a while yet, I'd be surprised if many are over. Any late break types will probably come up here this year


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 10, 2009)

yaraj said:


> Going by the economy over here, there aint gonna be too many Brits jumping across the pond this year!
> 
> Add to that the fact that all 5 Scottish resorts and even some English hills are running and have plenty snowpack for a while yet, I'd be surprised if many are over. Any late break types will probably come up here this year


 

I am just curious if you could tell me a few of the English ski areas that are opened for snow skiing. Most of what I have seen involves skiing on plastic matting.

Enjoy all the snow, I heard at one point 80% + of Ireland and Great Britain were snow covered, that's fairly remarkable for a maritime climate.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool stuff:

*Record low temperatures for Scottish resorts*

Tuesday 10 February 2009
Temperatures dipped as low as -18C overnight in parts of the Highlands on Sunday night, preserving some of the best powder conditions the Scottish resorts have seen in over 10 years.
http://www.skiclub.co.uk/skiclub/reports/overview/default.asp?intPageID=6





_Cairngorm - Sunday 
(c/o Mike Jardine)​_



_ Cairngorm-Monday_
​




_Clearing the car park in The Lecht  - Monday​_
According to our snow reports, between 10 and 20cm of fresh snow fell at all the Scottish resorts we report on over the weekend and they were all able to offer skiing to the thousands of visitors who flocked there.
The Cairngorm website reported that "there have been around 5500 people on the hill in the last three days enjoying the best conditions we have seen for a long time." 

Car parks in Glenshee, The Lecht and Glencoe were also reported to be full by mid morning on Sunday, and the Nevis range had over 1000 skiers on its slopes.
Mike Jardine from Rare Management in Edinburgh went skiing in Cairngorm on Sunday and told us, "I've been skiing on Cairngorm for 44 years and I can't
remember the last time there's been so much snow there." 

*AND THERE'S MORE TO COME *

A combination of sunny and cloudy weather is forecast for the Scottish resorts this week, and further light dustings of snow could fall but these will not be as heavy as last week. The temperature is forecast to remain below freezing, which will help to preserve the excellent snow cover.


----------



## yaraj (Feb 10, 2009)

There's a few club fields in the Lake District and Northern England that are basically run by volunteers when there's enough snow to ski on. Been open for the best part of a week I think, when they usually can only open for a day or two at a time. They do only consist of one or, at the most, two Poma's.

It's been -10 to -20 degrees C the past few nights in the Highlands so the snow isn't going anywhere fast!


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 10, 2009)

Telemark skiing in Northern England at the Raise Ski Area:


*YouTube - Telemark skiing *

It's like the backside of Sugarloaf in a really poor snow year.


----------



## lerops (Feb 10, 2009)

How north would you need to go to get decent conditions this weekend?


----------



## freezorburn (Feb 10, 2009)

Weather is setting up nice for ICE skating.  

I may take break from skiing this holiday weekend.  Crowds and less then stellar conditions seam to be the case this weekend.


----------



## vcunning (Feb 10, 2009)

I gotta love the Connecticut School system.  We get:

 - February break (2/16-2/10) and
 - Spring break (4/13-17)
 - 3-day weekend in March

April skiing rocks!


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I'm already commited for a week at Sugarloaf, so I guess I'll get skunked on conditions - I absolutely hate  skiing on ice. 

On the positive side, they have a really superb XC center and once those trails get groomed, they stay in decent conditions for a whole day so I'll be happy running  around on my skinny sticks.
We'll cook a lot of good food and drink a lot of wine. Either way, it beats working.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 10, 2009)

Be sure to give Saddleback a try if you have not yet been there.


----------



## hardline (Feb 10, 2009)

Stache said:


> For those thinking of K-ton or any other mountain that draws the Brit kids on their holiday week, this year that coincides with our Presidents week. Normally it is the week before. Killington, and others, will be stacked!!
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn ya.



you should see stowe


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

this weather sux
I'm going pond skimmin


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

lerops said:


> How north would you need to go to get decent conditions this weekend?



Northwest passage ......


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 10, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> Be sure to give Saddleback a try if you have not yet been there.



I've been to Saddleback and I really do like the place, but I don't think that snow is going to be any less hard over there. Who knows, there is some long shot forecast talking about possible snow by late next week.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 10, 2009)

for the first time in 8 years, we are not skiing next week although the kids are out of school for the week. this weather sux. my kids always get the pres week off. last year pres week sucked as well. was at stowe. the rain on that monday killed condition for the whole week.


----------



## Zand (Feb 11, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> Wachusett had good cover on all of the runs when I was there last week including the natural ones. For the most part the mountain was flat and icy groomers. The moguls on 10th Mountain where bulletproof.
> 
> I think they are done with snowmaking for the season as well?



Nah, they'll make snow into late March.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 11, 2009)

On the bright side, we are finally above freezing in Plymouth so I took advantage by grilling outdoors last night. The bummer? As soon as I stoked up the coals, we got a light sprinkle.  S reports on last round for the puppy that everything is frozen solid out there as of last night. There was a report of a death on I-93 last night in another thread. I'd say that conditions are looking pretty terrible right now. Groomers only likely for this coming weekend and it will probably get skied off quick. I am staying home. Hanging out at only 13 days so far this season heading into mid-February. Not generally impressed though base depths remain strong which is the positive. Will only take one big storm to get things back into tip top shape. Though if melting continues, base damage could erode significantly on natural snow trails for sure.


----------



## poconovfr (Feb 11, 2009)

billski said:


> I am getting pretty concerned about conditions next week.  It's the time the resorts make their big bucks which support all us slugs by keeping things going for the rest of the season.  They are either gonna have to kick out a lot of manmade or start praying to Ullr.
> I am very concerned about the smaller players too.  We dont need no more carnage.   This is not good for the northeast.



I agree, however for the resorts/ski areas in Pa. it's been a banner year. I've not seen crowds of this size in a long time.........so crowded I'm heading for Utah next week.:grin:


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> I agree, however for the resorts/ski areas in Pa. it's been a banner year. I've not seen crowds of this size in a long time.........so crowded I'm heading for Utah next week.:grin:



What's bringing them out?  Is it the hypothesis that people have bagged out west trips and are spending money locally this year?  That's the word I've heard from talking to random people on the lifts and lodges...

Told my wife yesterday no skiing in the cards for me for at least the next week.  Maybe time to checkout Thunderbolt on corn...


----------



## poconovfr (Feb 11, 2009)

billski said:


> What's bringing them out?  Is it the hypothesis that people have bagged out west trips and are spending money locally this year?  That's the word I've heard from talking to random people on the lifts and lodges...
> 
> Told my wife yesterday no skiing in the cards for me for at least the next week.  Maybe time to checkout Thunderbolt on corn...



I'd say that 's a good bet. I've skied at Camelback for 35 years and swear to you I've never seen a crowd like last Saturday! I even waited till late afternoon and still could not find a parking spot. I believe the skier count was well over 10,000. Mind you,out west or even up north this would be a manageable crowd but you put that many people on a golf course with 800 verticle.........I went home.:angry:

Gotta' love the Dems for scaring the crap out of everyone and forcing them to mass feed at my home mountain.......yippie skippie!


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 11, 2009)

Things are looking bleak but we are already committed. Guess we'll make the best of it and drink a lot of beer!


----------



## poconovfr (Feb 11, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> things are looking bleak but we are already committed. Guess we'll make the best of it and drink a lot of beer!





werd!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 11, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> I'd say that 's a good bet. I've skied at Camelback for 35 years and swear to you I've never seen a crowd like last Saturday! I even waited till late afternoon and still could not find a parking spot. I believe the skier count was well over 10,000. Mind you,out west or even up north this would be a manageable crowd but you put that many people on a golf course with 800 verticle.........I went home.:angry:



I am glad I was at Elk Saturday.  Elk was not very crowded.  My brother in law told me CBK was crowded (1200 Koreans + College Race + Boarder Cross).  My wife had a silghtly different take as she said she rode the Cleopatra Triple in privacy alot of the day.  Sunday was great as the crowds never really materialized.  Where were they parked?  I'd imagine down the road toward the tubing area.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## lerops (Feb 11, 2009)

How about Canadian mountains (I mean those in driving distance from the North East )? Anybody knows?


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2009)

lerops said:


> How about Canadian mountains (I mean those in driving distance from the North East )? Anybody knows?



Western Townships (e.g., Orford) will be in the same shape as NVT.
Dunno about Tremblant.


----------



## lerops (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks, billski. Reading between the lines, Tremblant's snow report doesn't seem promising:



> Please note that *due to the weather conditions*, the Edge side, the Soleil side and the Expo lift are *closed* today. Some of our runs will open progressively. Opening hours might change at any moment due to the mild weather and ski conditions. Stay tuned!
> 
> Snow conditions
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2009)

I have never had much luck skiing in Quebec.  Washouts, rainouts, limited terrain, etc.  When it's good in New England, it's usually good there.  But it's much closer to stay in New England.
When the dollar was strong, we had a very, very inexpensive vacation in very nice accommodations and great food, but the skiing has always been so-so.   I can't see driving further than NVT for so-so conditions.  As it is, the Quebecois travel south to Jay for "big mountain" skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

billski said:


> What's bringing them out?  Is it the hypothesis that people have bagged out west trips and are spending money locally this year?  That's the word I've heard from talking to random people on the lifts and lodges...
> 
> Told my wife yesterday no skiing in the cards for me for at least the next week.  Maybe time to checkout Thunderbolt on corn...



They're out in full force because we've had a great ski season so far...lots of cold weather along with a few small snowstorms..the local ski shops are doing really well..and yes less people are travelling out west..Bookings are down 30% in Jackson Hole..


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 11, 2009)

Keystone is practically begging for skiers. It's possible to get a one bedroom condo during President's Week for $89.50 a night. Good luck trying to find a deal like that in the East.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> Keystone is practically begging for skiers. It's possible to get a one bedroom condo during President's Week for $89.50 a night. Good luck trying to find a deal like that in the East.



and airfare is cheap as well..but to travel all the way out west to ski Keystone..:argue:


----------



## lerops (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been checking airfare, but it is not that cheap for the long weekend.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

lerops said:


> I've been checking airfare, but it is not that cheap for the long weekend.



I still wouldn't go out west during a Holiday period...or New England for that matter..


----------



## poconovfr (Feb 11, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Sunday was great as the crowds never really materialized.  Where were they parked?  I'd imagine down the road toward the tubing area.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Great call on Elk! 

Sunday was the best day of the year so far.............could be today. Gotta go.


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2009)

very odd.  Right after I posted the Canada remark, I get an advertisement from Tremblant.
For US $94 per night (min 3 days, double occupancy, midweek) you get: lodging, lift ticket, breakfast & lunch.  someone must be hurtin'.....

they must be reading these posts


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

I love how it's a buyers market for everything..


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2009)

Someone in my club told me they were at the Boston Ski and Sports show talking to a rep.  The rep predicted that sometime midseason, one resort would drop the shoe and start making fire sale offers.  Then everyone would follow suit.    
I said naaaaah.....:blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

billski said:


> Someone in my club told me they were at the Boston Ski and Sports show talking to a rep.  The rep predicted that sometime midseason, one resort would drop the shoe and start making fire sale offers.  Then everyone would follow suit.
> I said naaaaah.....:blink:



Awesome//..maybe Stowe will follow suit and discount rooms in their new hotel..


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Awesome//..maybe Stowe will follow suit and discount rooms in their new hotel..




yeah, right.  A steep drop to $499 PPDO firesale!


----------



## ts01 (Feb 11, 2009)

Back to conditions: here's an interesting NE weather overview for Pres week from Joshua Fox at MRG:

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## lerops (Feb 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I still wouldn't go out west during a Holiday period...or New England for that matter..


Not even this year?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

lerops said:


> Not even this year?



I like to go on ski trips during uncrowded periods..that's why I usually go to Jackson Hole in late January..and Vermont early and late season..


----------



## lerops (Feb 11, 2009)

I hear you. Alta the week before Christmas and the Christmas week was two different places. But then again those guys manage the crowds incredibly well. You wouldn't feel it on the slopes. That's what matters most to me. I don't care about lift lines since I can always find a relatively empty part of the mountain and use singles line.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

lerops said:


> I hear you. Alta the week before Christmas and the Christmas week was two different places. But then again those guys manage the crowds incredibly well. You wouldn't feel it on the slopes. That's what matters most to me. I don't care about lift lines since I can always find a relatively empty part of the mountain and use singles line.




On a ski trip..I like it to be so empty that it's rare to ride the lift with another person..that way if it dumps..there's not enough people to track up the powder....Stowe midweek the first week of April is awesome..usually 100% of the terrain open..reduced price lift tickets and lodging..and no people..


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and airfare is cheap as well..but to travel all the way out west to ski Keystone..:argue:


 

I actualy like Keystone. The Outback and Northpeak are lots of fun. I did alot of my early days on ski's in Summit County. Copper is probably the best ski mountain in Colorado IMO.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the big places will be making allot of snow starting tomorrow night.


----------



## mikestaple (Feb 11, 2009)

Stache said:


> For those thinking of K-ton or any other mountain that draws the Brit kids on their holiday week, this year that coincides with our Presidents week. Normally it is the week before. Killington, and others, will be stacked!!
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn ya.



Oh boy - was thinking of hauling the 7 and 9 year old up for a day trip to Kton midweek next week.  So - Mass has President's week off.  What other states are off and (sorry noobie question) - now we have to worry about the British Isle's too?!?!  Yikes.  Maybe an extra hour to Burke won't be bad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I think the big places will be making allot of snow starting tomorrow night.



I would expect spot snowmaking but it's kind of late in the season for an all out snowmaking assault..


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I think the big places will be making allot of snow starting tomorrow night.



+1

SR in their snow report today was saying they'll be blowing tomorrow night.

Hopefully they'll keep at it through the weekend.

-w


----------



## Vortex (Feb 11, 2009)

Sr usually makes snow into mid march.

  I saw the same info Wjennes.I think it starts tomorrow night Ncp or mix tonight into tomorrow.  

This the last few days before a vacation week. I would be suprised it they did not go nuts.  I would expect re-surfacing each night next week.  They groomed everything twice yesterday. I'm sure money is tight, but they still pump the money into the hill.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 11, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> I actualy like Keystone. The Outback and Northpeak are lots of fun. I did alot of my early days on ski's in Summit County. Copper is probably the best ski mountain in Colorado IMO.



I'd gladly do Keystone. Nice slopes, usually great snow, what's not to like. I'm also a huge fan of Copper.
It's just not affordable  for me with family in tow. So, I'm sticking to Sugarloaf for the school vacation.
Well, it's a crapshoot out here (East) and now it's looking lousy. But if those rose color forecasts materialize the late week (2/19 or 2/21) snow, even one day of good powder at the Loaf will make for great memories. Making first tracks in deep stuff on White Nitro from the very top can make up for a lot of misery.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2009)

WJenness said:


> +1
> 
> SR in their snow report today was saying they'll be blowing tomorrow night.
> 
> ...



Given that it's a school vacation period, I'd expect many resorts to focus on their novice terrain first.  I've seen Killington hauling out some of their compressors.  I don't have a sense for how many guns they can run to recover from this.

I'm expecting several days of bullet-proof.  I'm planning to go out with a full race tune on Friday after it sets up.  My skis are at the shop tonight getting a pass on the skid laser and a 1 degree base grind on the Wintersteiger.  After some runs tomorrow in the downpour while it's still soft, I'll be at the tuning bench tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 12, 2009)

copied from the SR web site  .http://www.sundayriver.com/TheMountain/MountainReport/index.html

Happy times are on tap as colder temps start to mix back in with some snow this afternoon and evening. Tonight our snowmaking crews will light up 3D, Upper Sunday Punch and Ecstasy for some fresh snow tomorrow. Groomers will also get at it tonight smoothing things over and getting us ready to kick off the holiday weekend here at Sunday River. The plan is to have snowmaking every night throughout the majority of the upcoming holiday period to provide fresh snow everyday across the mountain. As always this is the place to check out the latest and greatest on the adventures of our snowmaking and grooming teams. In fact you can get the inside scoop on how we make our legendary snow with Snowflake Factory tours next week as part of a full slate of Presidents' Week activities. 

Looks like they will take care of the Mass folk. All above int trails or harder. I'm sure south ridge will will get some snow as well. Looked like they might be stock piling there last week.

Looks like the long term forecasts are showing some snow for Nh vacation week.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2009)

From Mount Snow snowreport this AM

http://www.mountsnow.com/snowreport.html

"Once the snowmakers deem the weather appropriate, they’ll be firing up the fan guns on about 200 acres of terrain. That’s right, kiddo – expect to see a man-made blizzard on our premium terrain in preparation for the weekend."

And another kudo to Mount Snow and what they have firepower wise for snowmaking right now.  Since they didn't have the need for any rental compressors this year(thank you 251 fan guns),  they still have 100% of their available firepower (and a bunch of water) at their disposal right now


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I think the big places will be making allot of snow starting tomorrow night.



And at least one small place too (Sundown):



Chris Sullivan said:


> Heads up to the Sundown faithful. If you are going to be here for night skiing Friday, Saturday, Sunday or Monday be prepared to ski under snow-making. We plan an all out assault for all of these nights starting anytime after 8:30pm and shutting down by opening at 8:00am.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 12, 2009)

that is great to hear.  Many quit just before this weekend


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> From Mount Snow snowreport this AM
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/snowreport.html
> 
> ...



That is the best thing I've heard all day!


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 12, 2009)

hells yea - i'm getting ready to bug out of work and head up but won't be skiing til saturday - anybody else there this weekend and want to meet up for a run or 2?  i'll prbably hit a few nastar runs at 2 staurday being that theres no fresh


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> hells yea - i'm getting ready to bug out of work and head up but won't be skiing til saturday - anybody else there this weekend and want to meet up for a run or 2?  i'll prbably hit a few nastar runs at 2 staurday being that theres no fresh



Why aren't you skiing till Saturday?


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why aren't you skiing till Saturday?



I have one of the little cheeses out with with an ACL recovery so were hanging out and doing a little snowmobile tour Friday :-( :smile:


----------



## SKidds (Feb 12, 2009)

hmmmm.....a gorgonzola grilled steeze sandwich.  Nah.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 12, 2009)

The last weekend of the break is great, no one around, everyone goes the first weekend thru like Wednesday then they all put the gear away till next season


----------



## Swamp Dog (Feb 12, 2009)

4aprice said:


> I'm surprised at everyone saying that snowmaking is done for the year.



spoke to one of the snow making crew the other day.  Gunstock is done making snow for the season.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2009)

Swamp Dog said:


> spoke to one of the snow making crew the other day.  Gunstock is done making snow for the season.




if that's the case, they could be closing real early this season:dunce:


----------



## poconovfr (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would expect spot snowmaking but it's kind of late in the season for an all out snowmaking assault..



Dude,it's Feb.12. Nowhere near done making snow.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 12, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> Dude,it's Feb.12. Nowhere near done making snow.



Camelback doesn't say anything but they can't be done yet.  Still 100% open.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## poconovfr (Feb 12, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Camelback doesn't say anything but they can't be done yet.  Still 100% open.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Nope they'll put some snow down this weekend. Heard the air system being bled out from the parking lot last night. Besides our boy has full intentions on running into April.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 12, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> Nope they'll put some snow down this weekend. Heard the air system being bled out from the parking lot last night. Besides our boy has full intentions on running into April.



And I'll be there till April.  Are you going to be there this weekend?  I was supposed to go to New Hampshire but plans fell thru do to death in wifes family.  Will be there Sat and Sun.  Maybe tomorrow though as of this moment I doubt it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> I have one of the little cheeses out with with an ACL recovery so were hanging out and doing a little snowmobile tour Friday :-( :smile:



Have fun..wouldn't Friday be the uncrowded ski day..anyway I hope I'm not on your shit list after the Johann incident..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

4aprice said:


> And I'll be there till April.  Are you going to be there this weekend?  I was supposed to go to New Hampshire but plans fell thru do to death in wifes family.  Will be there Sat and Sun.  Maybe tomorrow though as of this moment I doubt it.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



The nerve of people to die during ski season.:argue:


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The nerve of people to die during ski season.:argue:



Good point

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JD (Feb 12, 2009)

Snowing and Blowing at the Bush right now...


----------



## DiMe (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm going to head up to Rutland this Sunday and Monday to ride.  How bad do the crowds get at Okemo and Killington presidents day weekend, how long do liftlines get?  Any suggestions on where to find the least crowds.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 13, 2009)

Ugh. My destination, Wildcat, is reporting a 6-36-inch base. WTF?


----------



## poconovfr (Feb 13, 2009)

4aprice said:


> And I'll be there till April.  Are you going to be there this weekend?  I was supposed to go to New Hampshire but plans fell thru do to death in wifes family.  Will be there Sat and Sun.  Maybe tomorrow though as of this moment I doubt it.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yep, I'll stay away Saturday unless it's not a zoo. For sure on Sunday,leave for Utah on Tuesday. One more day couldn't hurt.Should get there around 7:30.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Ugh. My destination, Wildcat, is reporting a 6-36-inch base. WTF?



So no bare spots...lol..you only ski on the top inch or two..better than not skiing..after the sweet start to this ski season..I'll take anything..


----------



## Geoff (Feb 13, 2009)

DiMe said:


> I'm going to head up to Rutland this Sunday and Monday to ride.  How bad do the crowds get at Okemo and Killington presidents day weekend, how long do liftlines get?  Any suggestions on where to find the least crowds.



If you avoid the novice areas at Snowdon and Rams Head and the three signature lifts (K1, Skyeship, and the new Skye Peak Express), Killington isn't particularly crowded during holiday periods.  A big slice of the season pass base is blacked out.  This weekend will likely have some trail crowding issues since it thawed and people aren't spread out on the natural snow trails and in the trees.

I'd expect you will have minimal lift lines at the Bear Quad, Needles Eye, and Superstar.  Maybe 5 minutes between 10:30 and 11:00.  There likely won't be any line at the Snowdon triple, Northridge triple, Southridge triple, and Canyon quad.

Park at Bear Mountain up to the left of the base lodge and you can probably still get a near-slopeside parking spot at 10:30.  ...or park at Skyeship base.


----------



## DiMe (Feb 13, 2009)

Geoff said:


> If you avoid the novice areas at Snowdon and Rams Head and the three signature lifts (K1, Skyeship, and the new Skye Peak Express), Killington isn't particularly crowded during holiday periods.  A big slice of the season pass base is blacked out.  This weekend will likely have some trail crowding issues since it thawed and people aren't spread out on the natural snow trails and in the trees.
> 
> I'd expect you will have minimal lift lines at the Bear Quad, Needles Eye, and Superstar.  Maybe 5 minutes between 10:30 and 11:00.  There likely won't be any line at the Snowdon triple, Northridge triple, Southridge triple, and Canyon quad.
> 
> Park at Bear Mountain up to the left of the base lodge and you can probably still get a near-slopeside parking spot at 10:30.  ...or park at Skyeship base.



Sounds great actually alot better than I was expecting to hear   How long do you suspect the K1 line gets seems like the only good option to get to the top.  I havn't been to killington yet I've been stuck on Stowe and Jay Peak past seasons.


----------



## KingM (Feb 13, 2009)

Report from Sugarbush. I skied this afternoon and conditions weren't actually too bad. Everything was open and they're blowing on a bunch of trails. Of course we could use some fresh snow, but it was better than I was expecting after the thaw.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

KingM said:


> Report from Sugarbush. I skied this afternoon and conditions weren't actually too bad. Everything was open and they're blowing on a bunch of trails. Of course we could use some fresh snow, but it was better than I was expecting after the thaw.



good to hear Castlerock held up..


----------



## KingM (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock is all natural, of course, but they did get a few inches of snow after the rain ended. (They say five, but I think it was more like three or four.) It was bony in a few places.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

KingM said:


> The Rock is all natural, of course, but they did get a few inches of snow after the rain ended. (They say five, but I think it was more like three or four.) It was bony in a few places.



are you 100 percent booked for Presidents week?


----------



## KingM (Feb 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> are you 100 percent booked for Presidents week?



Not yet, but bookings aren't that bad, weather and economy considered. We're all booked this weekend and about 80% for next week. We'll probably fill in at least half the remaining holes, maybe more.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 13, 2009)

Good News for me.  Camelback is firing up the guns tonight.  Several trails to be hit but most important to me is a new coating on the bumps on The Asp.  Didn't think it was going to be a good moguls weekend but now I'm excited.  Oh yeah it's also Captain Morgan Weekend which should be all sorts of fun.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Good News for me.  Camelback is firing up the guns tonight.  Several trails to be hit but most important to me is a new coating on the bumps on The Asp.  Didn't think it was going to be a good moguls weekend but now I'm excited.  Oh yeah it's also Captain Morgan Weekend which should be all sorts of fun.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Blue is going to blow tonight as well..they definitely have plenty of water in their snowmaking pond..I'm not expecting an all out assault but 3-4 inches of that sticky manmade Pocono Poe could keep the conditions from turning mad sweet and low(Loose Granuler) for an extra hour or two..AtomicSkier is tuning my Elan S12s for tomorrows fresh cord or manmade Poe..and it looks like the winds will die down..it's gonna be a great Presidents weekend in PA..the resorts are going to be making money hand over fist.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 13, 2009)

I skiied Hidden Valley this afternoon and the snow was pretty much bulletproof but it was fun to get out after 2 days of not skiing.  They were moving their fan guns around so I asked and they said they were going to start blowing as soon as the temps allow, it's supposed to be in the teens tonight so it's a good night to make snow.

The holiday weekend skiers were already out.  I saw a turkey tuck, a couple of blue jean skiers and a few brightly colored fartbags.  There were also a lot of people with rear entry boots and really long straight skis.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I skiied Hidden Valley this afternoon and the snow was pretty much bulletproof but it was fun to get out after 2 days of not skiing.  They were moving their fan guns around so I asked and they said they were going to start blowing as soon as the temps allow, it's supposed to be in the teens tonight so it's a good night to make snow.
> 
> The holiday weekend skiers were already out.  I saw a turkey tuck, a couple of blue jean skiers and a few brightly colored fartbags.  There were also a lot of people with rear entry boots and really long straight skis.




Wow a degree in latitude makes a huge difference.  Mount Pocono was below freezing this afternoon..Blue was in the upper 30s and spring snow and here in the Lehigh Valley..low 40s.;.I bet Elk was a skating rink..


----------



## KingM (Feb 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow a degree in latitude makes a huge difference.  Mount Pocono was below freezing this afternoon..Blue was in the upper 30s and spring snow and here in the Lehigh Valley..low 40s.;.I bet Elk was a skating rink..



And it was 14 degrees with a biting wind at SB. Guns were blowing a lot of snow, the wind was sending much of it elsewhere.


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2009)

Direct report from the top of Mansfield (Stowe) is "maybe 3 inches" on the trails and bullet-proof moguls.  Mountain reported 3-6".  Lots of blowing moved the freshies around considerably.  without the fresh, it would be nearly un-ski-able.    My bud quit after a half-dozen runs, not much fun.  The entire fleet of groomers is pounding the mountain tonight.  I'm really prayin' the resorts can straighten this mess out.  ain't much time.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow a degree in latitude makes a huge difference.  Mount Pocono was below freezing this afternoon..Blue was in the upper 30s and spring snow and here in the Lehigh Valley..low 40s.;.I bet Elk was a skating rink..



It's weird, I expected spring conditions but it was pavement when I got on the snow about 1:00 and it never softened up by the time I left at 3:00.  The sun was shining the whole time and that didn't help either.  Weather.com was predicting a high of 38 but I don't know what it actually got to, it seemed cold but it was windy as hell so it's hard to tell what the actual temp was.


----------



## poconovfr (Feb 14, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It's weird, I expected spring conditions but it was pavement when I got on the snow about 1:00 and it never softened up by the time I left at 3:00.  The sun was shining the whole time and that didn't help either.  Weather.com was predicting a high of 38 but I don't know what it actually got to, it seemed cold but it was windy as hell so it's hard to tell what the actual temp was.



Fella's it is still Feb.14.........you know,dead middle of winter......all this has just been our normal Jan. thaw a few weeks late. Oh yeah, it'll be bullet proof again for a few more weeks.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> Fella's it is still Feb.14.........you know,dead middle of winter......all this has just been our normal Jan. thaw a few weeks late. Oh yeah, it'll be bullet proof again for a few more weeks.


I would argue this is much worse than a January thaw three or four weeks late. The later a thaw of this magnitude, the longer and harder it will be to recover. This is also a thaw going into one of the biggest money maker weeks in the industry... which does not bode well for going late into April if resorts don't make money now and need to reduce expenses later to stay in the black.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

Blue mountain was less crowded than a normal weekend...maybe people had Valentines day plans..since Valentines day is usually on a weekday that holiday usually has little impact on Presidents weekend crowds..

Areas that haven't seen snowmaking are mad sweet and low..deep sugar snow..mad Homer Simpson..Doh!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 14, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> Fella's it is still Feb.14.........you know,dead middle of winter......all this has just been our normal Jan. thaw a few weeks late. Oh yeah, it'll be bullet proof again for a few more weeks.



It was bullet proof today.  Worst conditions I've skied this entire season.  Asp was mowed down but hopefully they'll blow snow on it tonight and start a new crop of moguls.  The bumps on Cleo had been freshened up and were the best skiing of the day.  Base is holding up well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Feb 15, 2009)

DiMe said:


> Sounds great actually alot better than I was expecting to hear   How long do you suspect the K1 line gets seems like the only good option to get to the top.  I havn't been to killington yet I've been stuck on Stowe and Jay Peak past seasons.



Killington was even less busy than I was expecting.  The K1 corral was full whenever I looked at it.  That's around 15 minutes.  Like usual, the new lift at Bear also had a full corral.  The Needles Eye quad was on wind hold and that produced a line at Skyeship midstation.  Even that was only 10 minutes.  There were no cars parked on the Killington access road below Superstar.  The Bear lot was maybe 1/3 full.  There were a few cars across the street from the Skyeship base on Route 4.  The Rams Head and Snowshed lots were completely full but you'd expect that during a Holiday period.  I wouldn't want to be buying a day ticket at Rams Head or Snowshed.  Snowshed had a line.  Rams Head had a little bit of a line.  The rest of the lifts at Killington had no line at all.  You could get a seat at a table at Mahogany Ridge in KBL at noon.  The usual weekend congestion points were there and the thaw pushed more traffic onto the usual boulevards.


----------

